# Udruga RODA > Rodini pravni savjeti >  Darovni ugovori unutar obitelji

## Mojca

Da li je prijepis nekretnine s jednog supružnika na drugog jednako tretiramo kao i prijepis s roditelja na dijete? 
To se rješava darovnim ugovorom ili nekim drugim tipom ugovora?  
Plaća li se ikakav porez u nekom od ova dva slučaja? 
Koji su administrativni troškovi?

----------


## *meri*

ja sam imala slucaj koji sam rjesila darovnim ugovorom i trosak mi je bio samo ovjera kod javnog biljeznika. mislim da je bilo nekih 40 kn.
kod mene je bio u pitanju auto.

----------


## Mojca

A s koga na koga?

----------


## enela

Kod mene kao i kod *meri*. 
S tim da mi nismo vjencani pa smo jos morali ovjeriti izjavu da zivimo u izvanbracnoj zajednici.

----------


## LEIRmam

Imali smo takav slučaj u obitelji, u nastavku sam pronašla izvadak iz Zakona, u kojem se lijepo objašnjava:

"Zakon o porezu na promet nekretnina darovanje spominje u članku 4. stavak 2. kad navodi načine stjecanja nekretnina općenito, te u Glavi VI članku 13. koji regulira porezna oslobođenja pri nasljeđivanju, darovanju i drugom stjecanju nekretnina bez naknade. Navedeni članak glasi: „Porez na promet nekretnina pri nasljeđivanju, darovanju i drugom stjecanju nekretnina bez naknade ne plaćaju: 1. bračni drug, potomci i preci te posvojenici i posvojitelji koji su u odnosu na umrlog ili darovatelja, 2. pravne i fizičke osobe kojima Republika Hrvatska ili jedinica lokalne i područne (regionalne) samouprave daruje, odnosno daje nekretnine bez naknade radi odštete ili iz drugih razloga u svezi s Domovinskim ratom, 3. bivši bračni drugovi kada uređuju svoje imovinske odnose u svezi s rastavom braka.“

Kod darovanja obveznik poreza na promet nekretnina je daroprimatelj/obdarenik kao stjecatelj nekretnine. Ako on ne spada u neku od gore navedenih kategorija za oslobođenje, porez mora platiti. Kod darovanja, porezna obveza nastaje u trenutku zaključivanja (potpisivanja) ugovora (primjerice, ako su darovatelj i daroprimatelj/obdarenik ugovor potpisali tj. zaključili 1. siječnja 2012., ali je igrom slučaja darovatelj svoj potpis kod javnog bilježnika ovjerio tek 1. srpnja 2012., porezna obveza ipak je nastala s 1. siječnjem 2012., dakle, na dan zaključenja (potpisivanja) ugovora.). Porezni obveznik dužan je u roku 30 dana od dana nastanka porezne obveze prijaviti nastanak porezne obveze ispostavi Porezne uprave na čijem je području nekretnina. Uz prijavu je dužan podnijeti ispravu o stjecanju vlasništva nad nekretninom tj. ugovor o darovanju. Na zahtjev Porezne uprave porezni obveznik mora dostaviti i druge podatke potrebne za utvrđivanje poreza. Na temelju podnijete prijave poreza na promet nekretnina, nadležna ispostava Porezne uprave donosi rješenje u kojem obračunava poreznu osnovicu i pripadajući porez na promet nekretnina.

Stjecatelj nekretnine tj. daroprimatelj koji ostvaruje pravo na oslobođenje od plaćanja poreza na promet nekretnina, dužan je na propisanom obrascu također u roku 30 dana od dana sklapanja pravnog posla (kao i sudske odluke ili odluke tijela državne uprave) prijaviti nastanak porezne obveze (prema Pravilniku o obliku i sadržaju prijave poreza na promet nekretnina - Narodne novine, br. 137/11). Nakon toga nadležna ispostava Porezne uprave donosi rješenje o oslobođenju plaćanja poreza na promet nekretnina. Dakle, ako se radi o jednoj od kategorija osoba koje su oslobođene plaćanja poreza na promet nekretnina, porezna prijava mora se podnijeti, ali će osoba rješenjem biti oslobođena porezne obveze, pod uvjetom da je dostavila sve potrebne isprave (dokaz o traženom srodstvu - izvod iz matične knjige rođenih za stjecatelja nekretnine i darovatelja, preslika osobne iskaznice)."
Dakle, ne plaćate ništa osim ovjere potpisa kod javnog bilježnika, poreza na promet nekretninama ste oslobođeni.

----------


## Deaedi

Ali da se ne bi zeznuli, niste automatski oslobodjeni poreza, nego podnestete ugovor u Poreznu, prilozite dokaz o srodstvu ( vjencani list, rodni list...), i dobijete rjesenje o oslobodjenju od poreza.Mislim da ugovor morate podnijeti u Poreznu u roku od 15 ili 30 dana, nisam sigurna. Ako se ne podnese u roku, gubi se pravo na oslobodjenje.

----------


## Deaedi

Troskovi su ovjera potpisa kod biljeznika, ugovor kupis u Narodnim novinama za par kuna, a placas i nesto biljega u Poreznoj, ako se dobro sjecam.

----------


## LEIRmam

Stjecatelj nekretnine tj. daroprimatelj koji ostvaruje pravo na oslobođenje od plaćanja poreza na promet nekretnina, *dužan je na propisanom obrascu također u roku 30 dana od dana sklapanja pravnog posla (kao i sudske odluke ili odluke tijela državne uprave) prijaviti nastanak porezne obveze (prema Pravilniku o obliku i sadržaju prijave poreza na promet nekretnina - Narodne novine, br. 137/11).* Nakon toga nadležna ispostava Porezne uprave donosi rješenje o oslobođenju plaćanja poreza na promet nekretnina. Dakle, ako se radi o jednoj od kategorija osoba koje su oslobođene plaćanja poreza na promet nekretnina, porezna prijava mora se podnijeti, ali će osoba rješenjem biti oslobođena porezne obveze, pod uvjetom da je dostavila sve potrebne isprave (dokaz o traženom srodstvu - izvod iz matične knjige rođenih za stjecatelja nekretnine i darovatelja, preslika osobne iskaznice)."
Navedeno je ovdje - rok je 30 dana.

----------


## *meri*

> A s koga na koga?


s mene na muza

----------


## *meri*

ja sam isti dan nosila u poreznu upravu na ovjeru, gdje oni napisu da je oslobodjeno poreza. nisam platila nikakve biljege u poreznoj. jedini trosk mi je bio obrazac koji sam kupila u knjizari i javni biljeznik.

----------


## *meri*

i da, nosila sam sa sobom vjencani list (mozda i osobne, ne sjecam se)

----------


## Mojca

Hvala

----------

